
DiagTrack thread with BrandonLive and vitorgrs - yuhong
https://twitter.com/vitorgrs/status/869331985990397956
======
yuhong
Another link:
[https://twitter.com/BrandonLive/status/869341662291546112](https://twitter.com/BrandonLive/status/869341662291546112)

